# Fantastic for the price, terrible at high prices. For the non wood stuff.



## dday (Jun 27, 2014)

I have one of the ones that they were giving away free with any purchase. It works great. It really has more functions than I need but it helped me diagnose my lawn tractor's bad solenoid and let's me check to make sure something's really off when I think it is.. and of course, check a wire for a break..


----------



## Gunnerb47 (Jun 27, 2016)

I also got the ones that were give ways also and gave one to each son and my son in law. 
In my last position I use to pick them up and then hand them to the machine techs at work that did not have a meter. In my industry at that time keep in mind machine tech was a fancy title to give machine operators  
They were smart intelligent persons but not really techs so this gave them just a bit more knowledge and capabilities. However these meters and those personnel were not allowed in the high voltage areas. Arc flashing has maimed and killed many maintenance electricians using proper equipment but not following all the safety protocols.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

> I also got the ones that were give ways also and gave one to each son and my son in law.
> In my last position I use to pick them up and then hand them to the machine techs at work that did not have a meter. In my industry at that time keep in mind machine tech was a fancy title to give machine operators
> They were smart intelligent persons but not really techs so this gave them just a bit more knowledge and capabilities. However these meters and those personnel were not allowed in the high voltage areas. Arc flashing has maimed and killed many maintenance electricians using proper equipment but not following all the safety protocols.
> 
> - Gunnerb47


You are scary right. Sadly I work in I.T. where I manage much of the video monitoring / logging systems. I have seen things from electrical mishaps that will haunt me for sure.

If you don't know what you are doing around electricity, don't get near it!


----------



## OggieOglethorpe (Aug 15, 2012)

I have a really nice Fluke 83V that stays in my shop, but have outfitted my R/V, my hangar, and r/c tool boxes with cheapies.

I have an example of the Centech reviewed here, but I really like this one a lot better for the same money:
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00KHP6EIK/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

I like the Etekcity so much, I've purchased three of them for various kits. It just feels less cheap, and I like the display and backlight best…


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

Wasn't aware of the Etekcity unit. Yes the CenTech "feels" cheap. I mean really cheap. but it works well…

Those Fluke meters are awesome, but make my Blue Point look like a Harbor Freight tool price wise… We have some Fluke network analyzers that are monsterously expensive but they help me keep everything working right…


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

Had a Fluke, small hand held, not cheap, but it finally died after 20 years of use and abuse. I even sent it back to the factory when I broke the LCD. It was purchased over 35 years ago.

Now I have a good RS bench top that is very nice, about 10 years old, and used infrequently. I have another lesser one that is in a tool tote, but I am not at home so can't look up the brand, but I think it is RS. I have had some cheapies, and they work surprisingly well. These days I don't use them often, but I use them. I was into ham radio for a long time, built a bunch of Heathkits, but no longer. Don't do much electronics these days, although I used to, but I do run a lot of 120 and 240 circuits….........


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Unless it is sent out for calibration its really hard to know how accurate the meter is. We have to have ours sent out every yr. I own cpl flukes and a Simpson 260 one of the best meters made. These work for home and bang around no doubt. However a digital meter can lead you down the wrong path at times while troubleshooting as far a voltage. It will pick up voltage if even if the wire has most of the strands broken. Good luck


----------



## OggieOglethorpe (Aug 15, 2012)

*Wasn't aware of the Etekcity unit. Yes the CenTech "feels" cheap. I mean really cheap. but it works well…*

Trust me, the Etekcity is still kind of cheap feeling…

Any of these cheapies are fine for lots of basic testing. For example, I don't plug my R/V into unknown power connections until I verify all three wires as in the correct socket, as well as voltage. I'm not worried about 110 vs. 125 volts, I'm looking for 240 where I expect 120. Nothing kills the fun like a reversal or 240v on a connection labeled for 120.

I can also verify the basic state of charge in my 12v system, test fuses, bulbs, exterior lamp sockets, and find opens, shorts, and grounds in wiring that gets continually shaken and was assembled by drunken morons… None of this stuff requires a $400 meter.

Ken, a technique that helps me from being fooled by digital meters is to avoid using autorange whenever possible, especially on meters without an extremely visible decimal point.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

My main tool tote has a multimeter in it, essentially always has. I built it 25 years ago. It used to travel in the motor home with me when I had one. It even has a soldering gun, wire nuts, etc. It was really built mostly for electrical stuff. Here is a blog on it: tool tote


----------



## Racer2007 (Jan 13, 2011)

If I need to know if an outlet works I just plug something in and if it doesn't work , the outlet is Dead. 
Well I actually do a bit more than that so a decent meter is in my tool box as well.


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

"If I need to know if an outlet works I just plug something in and if it doesn't work , the outlet is Dead" - not always true. I had to fix an outlet for someone that appeared dead. When I took the outlet out of the box it shorted against the metal box and I got a tickle (I shut off the circuits marked for the recepticals, but this turned out to be branched off a light fixture). The previous tenants broke the plastic on the fixture by yanking sideways on the cords as this was behind a couch and the neutral screw was loose so the outlet appeared to be kaput. If I had a non contact meter I would have known that there was live power there.


----------



## Racer2007 (Jan 13, 2011)

> "If I need to know if an outlet works I just plug something in and if it doesn't work , the outlet is Dead" - not always true. I had to fix an outlet for someone that appeared dead. When I took the outlet out of the box it shorted against the metal box and I got a tickle (I shut off the circuits marked for the recepticals, but this turned out to be branched off a light fixture). The previous tenants broke the plastic on the fixture by yanking sideways on the cords as this was behind a couch and the neutral screw was loose so the outlet appeared to be kaput. If I had a non contact meter I would have known that there was live power there.
> 
> - dhazelton


Yep there is always those Gotcha things , Murphy's Law.


----------

